#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Samsung Engineering Process Standards

## mhashmi

Assalam-O-Alikum,



Please find the link for Samsung Engineering Process standards.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Some files are in word format but some are in Jungum Global viewer format (Korean word type software).. you can download free viewer from this location.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Samsung Engineering Process Standards

----------


## raj_01

Dear mhasham
Please repost the files in ifile.
Thanks

----------


## aan09

Good work 

Thanks

----------


## ali.kianpour

thanks

----------


## aseptman

Dear mhasham,
Thanks bro

----------


## R_RAZI

Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank

----------


## ccpjeff

Great !
Thanks !

----------


## august8

Thanks!! good!

----------


## polaris44

mhashmi,
great post. thank you

----------


## orangminyak

mhashmi, thank you!

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

The links are not working. Can you please re-load. Thanks in advance.

See More: Samsung Engineering Process Standards

----------


## talha_sangi

unable to download can any body upload in ifile or rapidshare

----------


## dhiraj

link is not avlble pls upload again

----------


## devilket

Anyone please share it one more time, all links are dead

----------


## Nabilia

These are what I have... renamed

SAMSUNG 21 .pdfs and one .ppt        .zip	  16.051 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SAMSUNG 44 .gul files        .zip	  18.013 MB (SAMSUNG format) if someone can convert these to pdf, please post them.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SAMSUNG 12 Word Files      .zip	  7.073 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

Thanks i shall try to convert in pdf and upload

----------


## aseptman

Here are the SAMSUNG 44 .gul  in pdf. Word can always be converted by anyone
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj_01

thank you

----------


## agung.susatya

what is -------- mean?

----------


## kangjun

thank you, aseptman,

But can you upload your file to ifile.it?

----------


## halder.kalyan

Hi 

Can any one re upload the standard or send to my mail halder.kalyan@gmail.com.

Thanking you in anticipation of your positive reply.

----------


## Siddharth Garg

Can you please repost the files... Not able to download the same.

Thanks in advance

----------


## mahiik

Files are not available in ifile or rapidshare would be thankful if sumone uploads them once again or mail them to mahiik@yahoo.com

See More: Samsung Engineering Process Standards

----------


## shekhar sahu

please re post the files... Not able to download from any link available  :Frown:

----------


## kronaf

Please re upload the files. Links are dead.

----------


## ali.kianpour

please reupload
thanks!

----------


## jacksp

Please reupload, thanks in advnce.

----------


## jacksp

Please repost the files, thanks...

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please reupload, thanks in advnce.

----------


## AminA

Thanks

----------


## khalid655

please re upload files are not availabele

----------


## friendlyguy23

Please post

----------


## friendlyguy23

Please upload the samsung process standards...

Thanks!

----------


## friendlyguy23

please help...thanks !

----------


## khalid655

plaese upload again thanks in advance

See More: Samsung Engineering Process Standards

----------


## ubeydullah

can anybody want to send the standards? Please help.

----------


## khalid655

Dear  polaris44,

Please upload again thanks in nadvance (samsung standards)

----------


## khalid655

Dear  polaris44,

this is a humble request please give me alink for samsung standards.thank you.

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

anyone can please upload it to 4shared. thank you in advance..

----------


## migueltm

can any one upload it please i realy need it

----------


## jituparekh

Hi Polaris,
please re-upload.

Thanks, Jitu

----------


## jituparekh

Hi Polaris,
please re-upload.

Thanks, Jitu

----------


## khalid655

please upload again thanks inadvance

----------


## technicaldreamer

please upload again
thanx

----------


## technicaldreamer

please upload again
thanx

----------


## hirbod

pleas someone shared engineering design practice/specification and manual of SAMSUNG in 4shared

----------


## Grbler

Hi there,



Can anyone re-post the link?

ThanksSee More: Samsung Engineering Process Standards

----------


## khalid655

please repost the link or refresh the link thanks in advance

----------


## jituparekh

mhashmi,
Assalam-O-Alikum,

can you please provide link for engineering standards? Thanks in advance.

----------


## technicaldreamer

PLease re-post the links. Thanks.

----------


## DJ Q

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

